# new to the mantis world



## mantispark (Jul 26, 2009)

hi everyone, this is a great site we are so glad we found it. My name is Brande and Kevin my husband have been reading as much as we can. We are from Grand Rapids, MI. we found our first ooth this year, brought it home and had pretty good luck and a ton of fun with our carolina's, then of course the bug caught us so we purchased some chinese mantid ooths and found out that we are totally hooked on mantis'. thank goodness for the site we've got some great ideas and what not to do's from here, plus everyone seems so helpfull. the only thing we are struggling with is with the scientific names and what the mantis are. ( basically what to put on the wish list for later.) anyways i'm sure you all be hearing from us again soon. thanks


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma AZ!

One good place to find the names of all the mantids occuring in the U.S. as well as a lot of exotic ones, is in _Praying Mantids, Keeping Aliens_. by Orin, one of our administrators. You can get it from www.bugsincyberspace.com run by Peter, the owner of this forum. I just checked on the site, and it is a bit sleepy, probably because he is off Galivanting somewhere, but the contact information tab works, so if necessary, drop him a line. I don't have a copy, myself. I have had two and given them both away!

Oh, and when writing the scientific names of mantids, or any other critter, write the first (genus) name with a capital leter, and the second (species name) with a lower case letter, like this: Tachodula panthera (not to be confused wth Panthera pardus, which is bigger).


----------



## revmdn (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there, Brande and Kevin, and welcome to the forum... very nice to have you both here!  I think it's great you and hubby both share an interest! And by reading and researching you are doing your homework, which will be very advantageous when you start branching out with keeping other species.  The very best to you both, and I look forward to seeing you guys around the forum!


----------



## ismart (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## superfreak (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome from Oz


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

welcome from CONNECTICUT!!!


----------



## mantispark (Jul 27, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome from Yuma AZ!One good place to find the names of all the mantids occuring in the U.S. as well as a lot of exotic ones, is in _Praying Mantids, Keeping Aliens_. by Orin, one of our administrators. You can get it from www.bugsincyberspace.com run by Peter, the owner of this forum. I just checked on the site, and it is a bit sleepy, probably because he is off Galivanting somewhere, but the contact information tab works, so if necessary, drop him a line. I don't have a copy, myself. I have had two and given them both away!
> 
> Oh, and when writing the scientific names of mantids, or any other critter, write the first (genus) name with a capital leter, and the second (species name) with a lower case letter, like this: Tachodula panthera (not to be confused wth Panthera pardus, which is bigger).


no luck with his site, it must not be working. it gives me an error when i try to contact him through his tab. any other ideas on how to get ahold of him or just wait for a

just keep trying? thanks


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 27, 2009)

mantispark said:


> no luck with his site, it must not be working. it gives me an error when i try to contact him through his tab. any other ideas on how to get ahold of him or just wait for ajust keep trying? thanks


He's out of town right now and has probably disabled it to avoid piling up emails, orders, etc. If you try again next week, you likely shouldn't have any trouble.  

Here are some of the more commonly kept mantids in the hobby... their scientific names along with their common names. Hopefully this will help as a start to the name tackling issue, hehe. I wouldn't try to learn them all at once... maybe just pick a couple, research a bit about them one at a time.... and go like that from there.  

This list is by no means exhaustive... there are many more (several off the top of my head) that are commonly in culture, but not represented below. This list just happens to be of species I have either kept and/or researched and thought about keeping. But it can give you a start.  

_Acromantis formosana _- (Taiwan Flower Mantis)

_Blepharopsis mendica _- (Thistle Mantis/Small Devils Flower Mantis/Egyptian Flower Mantid/Arab Mantis

_Brunneria borealis_ - (Brunner's Mantis)

_Cilnia humeralis_ (Wide-arm Mantis)

_Creobroter elongata_ - (Thai Flower Mantis)

_Creobroter gemmatus_ (Jeweled Flower Mantis)

_Creobroter pictipennis_ - (Indian Flower Mantis)

_Deroplatys lobata _(Dead Leaf Mantis)

_Ephestiasula pictipes_ (Purple Boxer Mantis)

_Gonatista grisea _(Grizzled Mantis or Lichen Mimic)

_Hierodula membranacea _- (Giant Asian Mantis)

_Hestiasula brunneriana _- (India Unicorn Boxer Mantis)

_Hymenopus coronatus _- (Malaysian Orchid Mantis)

_Idolomantis diabolica _(Devils flower mantis)

_Mantis religiosa _- (European Mantid)

_Miomantis paykullii _- (Egyptian Mantis)

_Parasphendale agrionina _- (Budwing)

_Parasphendale affinis _- (Budwing)

_Phyllocrania paradoxa _- (Ghost mantis)

_Phyllovates chlorophaea _- (Texas Unicorn Mantis)

_Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii _- (Spiny Flower Mantis)

_Pseudoharpax virescens _- (Gambian Spotted Eye Flower Mantis)

_Rhombodera basalis _- (Giant Malaysian Shield Mantis)

_Sibylla pretiosa _(Cryptic Mantis)

_Stagmomantis carolina _- (Carolina mantis)

_Stagmomantis limbata _- (Bordered Mantis)

_Statilia parva _- (no common name yet)

_Thesprotia graminis _(American Grass Mantis)

_Tenodera sinensis _- (Chinese Mantis)

_Tenodera angustipennis _- (Narrow Winged mantis)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bassist (Jul 27, 2009)

Scientific names &gt; all :&lt;

Welcome from California.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't you just love your Carolinas? They were my first mantis and the ones closest to my heart...such feisty little fellows.

Welcome!

Rebecca from Georgia


----------



## mantispark (Jul 28, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> Don't you just love your Carolinas? They were my first mantis and the ones closest to my heart...such feisty little fellows.Welcome!
> 
> Rebecca from Georgia


we definitly love our carolinas, most are now 6th instar and are quite nice and most seem to be pretty mellow, now we have chinese nymphs and the are alot more jumpy then i remember the carolinas being when they were this little. don't know if there is any truth to that or not.


----------



## inferno (Aug 3, 2009)

There so addicting!!!! along with reptiles


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to the mantis world, from southern cali! im douglas


----------

